# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  dcalage dans un report viewer

## oumay

bonjour tous le monde,
j'aimerai avoir de l'aide  propos un problme que je n'arrive pas  le rsoudre toute seule (j'ai fait des recherches sans trouver de rsultats) 
j'utilise report viewer et je veux imprimer des donnes dans les champs vide dans une page A4 non vierge et voici un exemple :  

et ce qu'il existe une solution par exemple de fixer l'emplacement d'une donne dans un champs pour ne pas avoir ce dcalage 

et merci d'avance.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

le plus simple serait de scanner ta feuille de rsultat vierge et de la mettre en fond de page

----------

